# 7 month taping ears



## Lukethelonghair (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi guys! This is my 7 month old long coat german shepherd. I started taping his ear 3weeks ago and it started showing good results 3 days ago. 1 year standing on his own. I taped again today and it will be there for the next 2 weeks or so. He is a big boy and very lovable! Very smart too! Please sent me your comments and what you think of my dog! Thanks everyone!


----------

